# Layout tastiera al login in ambiente grafico

## scolpi

Ho due pc con installato gentoo, uno con kde e l'altro con xfce e per entrambi ho lo stesso problema.

Appena parte l'ambiente grafico e mi vengono chieste le credenziali, in entrambi gli ambienti  funziona è impostata la tastiera inglese, fato il login è impostata quella italiana.

Quale può essere la causa?

----------

## djinnZ

Sia kde che xfce impostano le periferiche autonomamente.

Se non erro xfce (non lo uso quindi non sono certo e sicuramente le mie informazioni sono datate) lo dovrebbe fare attraverso una system() ad setxkbmap mentre kde usa funzioni native alle qtlib ma il risultato è lo stesso, la configurazione delle tastiere è definita a livello utente.

Per kde non mi vengono a mente soluzioni che possano risolvere il problema senza sventrarlo.

Nel pannello di controllo della tastiere c'è una opzione "Configura le mappature" che, se disabilitata, dovrebbe lasciare quello che trova configurato in X (quindi dovrebbe risolvere il tuo problema immediato di avere la tastiera configurata dal sistema host) ma il vero problema è far capire al wizard di primo avvio (che è quello che realmente ti frega) che non deve chiedere di impostare la tastiera ricordo che una volta c'era una specie di skel dir dove andare a modificare delle impostazioni di default globali ma dovresti cercarlo ( onestamente non avvio kde su un nuovo utente da qualche annetto  :Cool:  ).

In internet dovresti cercare discussioni sull'uso di kde ed xfce su xserver remoto, è il caso tipico in cui vuoi che sia il server e non il WM/DM a configurare l'hardware di input.

----------

## sabayonino

se al login è impostata quella Inglese (e quindi anche quella dei terminali tty) , controlla che  in /etc/conf.d/keymaps

sia impostato 

```
keymap="it"
```

----------

